# cudnt connect most wanted in lan.



## bhaskar (Feb 29, 2008)

i am trying to play nfs-most wanted in lan.but in the lan play option, whenever i try to create a new server, iget the msg "your coneection to the server has been lost." what is the problem?how to setup the lan connection?i will connect to only 1 pc.plz help.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess Use Himanchi to plzy NFS:MW rather than LAN.


----------



## bhaskar (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry, but what is himanchi??


----------



## Harry_Potter1234 (Mar 3, 2008)

@bhasker : try to update ur NFS MW to latest version
lol @ vaibhav 
it is actually Hamachi ..
Hamachi is A VPN .It creates virtual LAN for online game play.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2008)

set ur gateway and dns server to the ip address in each comp, its weird but it worked for me.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Harry_Potter1234 said:


> @ vaibhav
> it is actually Hamachi ..
> Hamachi is A VPN .It creates virtual LAN for online game play.


 
ok ok hang on.
I was sleepy when i wrote that...


----------



## bhaskar (Mar 4, 2008)

thnx 4 d suggestions. i will try them.it will b great help if som1 explains me what to do with hamachi and how.ihav no idea abt this thing.thnx


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Read about Hamachi here and u will be more clear:-*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi


----------



## amitash (Mar 4, 2008)

same thing was happening to me...just set the same default gateway in both comps and itll work...if its wireless u hgav to change the ip to ur routers ip..my dlink routers ip was 192.168.0.x(have anything between 1-100 in x)
i think 4 linksyss its 192.168.1.x


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

^^like i said previously


----------



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

sorry for bumping it..
Actually I wish to play MW without using the MW-Hamachi tool.
T159(sorry, do not knw ur name), can you please tell me in detail,what are the settings for Hamachi which I need to enter.
Actually Hamachi creates one more Network connection on ur PC..I guess I need to configure that as we do for our normal Ethernet connection.


----------

